# longer router shaft



## philr (Aug 9, 2010)

In one of the recent woodworking magazines, there was an article/ad for a longer replacement shaft for several different types of routers. This was not an extension but an actual shaft change on a router. The shaft is said to be about 1/2 inch longer than most shafts.

Does anyone know what magazine this article/ad was in or where to get the shaft. 

Please email me if you have any info on this at [email protected]

Thanks

Phil Rasmussen
The Mountain Woodworker
Hendersonville, NC


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

In order to replace a shaft with a longer one, you would have to replace the entire rotor. It must be an extension you read about.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

My thought exactly, the shaft is part of the armature., must be an extension???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, it would be a lot easier to install a Musclechuck on your router, most likely less money too. You gain about 1/2" of depth with a Musclechuck.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike, do you use a Muscle chuck? Is it worth the money & is it safe at 20,000 RPMs?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, it would be a lot easier to install a Musclechuck on your router, most likely less money too. You gain about 1/2" of depth with a Musclechuck.


I agree with you Mike, I cannot imagine what you would gain by pulling a router apart and making and fitting a new shaft to get a 1/2 extra reach when you get more than that with a far cheaper extension, either CMT extensions or Muscle Chuck adapter type chuck, I don't think that it can be done or would be worth doing, I think that there is a misunderstanding here. NGM


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

The MLCS adapter is the least expensive solution (got one and love it) and there was a motor made where the main shaft was a tube and the the solid shaft screwed into the full length of the motor, saw it a motor repair shop in Atlanta.

There are other ways to accomplish this such as cut the end of the shaft and insert a internally cupped section to be silver soldered to extend the shaft (rebalanced) or, you can purchase a Festool	OF2200EB+ with a plunge depth of 3.125 inches ( from Tools of the Trade Spring 2009) >0.5" than the DeWalt and 0.5" better than the Bosch or Festool (2009 specs). Tool Test: 3+ Horsepower Plunge Routers - Tools of the Trade Page 1 of 5


Hope this helps - Baker


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! I have never heard of replacing the shaft! I agree that for Your purposes, go with a extension. 1/4 to 1/4, or 1/2 to 1/2! There isn't anything made to increase shaft size! It any one tries, they would be putting themselves in very serious danger! Thanks for joining. You will find a great deal of information, and very good people to help You along, if You would ask! That's what We like to do, is help others get as much knowledge, and satisfaction as possible!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Festool 2200 - ~$850
Festool OF 2200 EB Router - Amazon.com

- or -

Bosch 1619EVS (or equivalent) ~$300
Bosch 1619EVS 15 Amp 3-1/4-Horsepower Variable Speed Plunge Base Router with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com

+

CMT extension ~$34 - or - MLCS extension ~$25
CMT 796.001.00 Router Collet Extension 1/2-Inch - Amazon.com - MLCS 9464 Router Collet Extension, 1/2-Inch Shank, Accepts 1/2-inch Shank Bits - Amazon.com

If the choice is to obtain more extension - for me it's simple.

Festool may be nice but it's not priced for the amateur on a limited budget.

My $.02 (which is all I can afford right now)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, I have Musclechucks installed on most of my routers. Why not all? Musclechucks only fit routers that accept 1/2" shanks. The list of routers that are compatible is growing every day.

The Musclechucks to fit the Triton TRA-001 (Type 8) and Makita RP2301FC (Type 9) are under development right now. These should be available before the end of the year.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking at some pictures I found on line by Googling Muscle Chuck it looks like the MC screws on in place of the original collet nut? And with the Bosch 1617EVSPK 1/2" & 1/4" collets are available for the MC, is that correct? If so I think I see a MC in my future for my Bosch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I'm not a big fan of the Muscle Chuck you can have one for 1/2 the price. without the Allen drive screw that like to strip out in short order,they are NOT made to be taken in and out over and over.. once you know how they put the hex drive in the screw you will see why they strip out so easy.. 

MLCS Router Collet Extension

==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have had zero problems with any of my Musclechucks BJ.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking at Muscle Chuck's web site they list some "Assembly Setting Rings", what are these for?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just bit the bullet and ordered a Muscle Chuck for my Bosch 1617EVSPK. Will report back after I receive it and give it a work out.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Received my Muscle Chuck yesterday and installed this morning and made a few signs for the grand kids for Christmas. I love the Muscle Chuck, the extra 1/2" length is nice but the best part is not having to use 2 wrenches especially with the dust collection adapter on. Just use one (1) allen wrench. Love it.


----------

